# New TBH, going super!



## KILLERBEE (Apr 23, 2014)

Started as a package 4-18-14, one week ago. Amazing progress!


----------



## jgknowla1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## KILLERBEE (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll post photos of the hive tomorrow. The ones I have now won't upload.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Amazing how quick they can build wax comb huh? I'm ALMOST there myself in getting a TBH. Really intrested in seeing how these work and minipulating the bars.


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

Isn't it beautiful! My second hive doesn't have a window so all I can see is a ball of bees from my April 16 install but my first hive(with window) last year went gangbusters from day-1 too! It was SO fun and rewarding to watch! Congrats! The adventure is just beginning!


----------



## KILLERBEE (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you, looking forward to learning how to manager this hive.


----------



## KILLERBEE (Apr 23, 2014)

Still going great, really excited about their progress. Absolutely amazing how fast they draw out the comb!


----------



## Epclayton (Sep 29, 2013)

That's great. Wow, so fast.
I get mine toward the end of the week, can't wait.

What did you do with the queen?
Did you release her right away? Did you hang her or set her on the bottom.

Kind of sounds like releasing is the way to go.


----------



## KILLERBEE (Apr 23, 2014)

I used a tack and hung her from a top bar. I have now read that a direct release may be the ticket as well. This is my first TBH so I was unaware, but their comb is as perfect as I have seen anywhere else. Guess I lucked out?


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

KILLERBEE said:


> View attachment 10412
> ... Guess I lucked out?


It is all about a sufficient nectar flow. Take care of it in the future.


----------



## KILLERBEE (Apr 23, 2014)

German bees? What is different about beekeeping in Germany if anything that you are aware of?


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

KILLERBEE said:


> German bees? What is different about beekeeping in Germany if anything that you are aware of?


We don't have german bees in Germany.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

That's a great looking hive. Did you build it?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

BeeGora said:


> That's a great looking hive.


That's not a hive, that's a treasure chest and it's full of liquid gold! Very pretty. I bet my neighbors would never guess it had bees in it, but it's too dark for the hot southern US.


----------



## KILLERBEE (Apr 23, 2014)

Aren't they German if they are in Germany? What kind of bees do you have?


----------



## KILLERBEE (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you, I did build it, with a lot of help from my dad the carpenter.


----------



## KILLERBEE (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks. I'm hoping it doesn't get too hot inside this summer, but I did build in some ventilation. I'll know more later.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

KILLERBEE said:


> View attachment 10412
> I used a tack and hung her from a top bar. I have now read that a direct release may be the ticket as well. This is my first TBH so I was unaware, but their comb is as perfect as I have seen anywhere else. Guess I lucked out?


I hang mine from a top bar. I just don't feel right laying her in the bottom of the hive in a little cage. And direct release may be a little risky if the workers haven't gotten used to the new queen. If she hasn't gotten out in three days then I release her.


----------



## KILLERBEE (Apr 23, 2014)

Mine was out in two days, so I didn't have to release, but I did remove the cage as soon as sh was out.


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

sjj said:


> We don't have german bees in Germany.


There are 29 subspecies of Apis mellifera ... (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bee)

In 1622, European colonists brought the dark bee (A. m. mellifera) to the Americas, …

It is variously called in different parts of the world. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey_bee). 

For example: “german black bee”.

We do not have Apis m. mellifera here any more. Maybe a few mongrel colonies. 

(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apis_mellifera_mellifera)


----------

